# Meerforellen schleppen



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. Januar 2005)

hallo

wie schleppe ich denn am besten auf mefos ohne downriggeretc ???

also wir wollten das mal nur so mit vorblei etc testen,wenn wir von einer pilkstelle zur nächsten fahren!!!!mit unserem normalem weichen pilkgeschirr,karpfenrute etc auf mefo,funzt das????

welche köder sind für anfänger denn empfehlenswert???
welche tiefen???
was für ne schnur??????
und welche empfernung zum boot einhalten,geschwindigkeit,etc<???

ich danke schomal im vorraus für jeden tip!!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Morgen ... sorry aber das klingt alles ziemlich 0/8/15 ... & wenn ich lese das ihr mit leichtem Pilkgeschirr etc. antreten wollt, dann denke ich, lasst es lieber.
Man sollte doch acht- & behutsam mit dem Geschöpf Tier umgehen & ich weiss nicht, ob dies der richtige Weg ist. Auch wenn man aufgrund schweren Gerätes den Aussteiger nicht zu Gesicht bekommt, kann er sich dennoch Verletzungen zuziehen. Ein gefühlvolles Fischen, gerade auf Meerforellen vermindert dieses Risiko zu einem hohen % Anteil. Und dafür sollte das Gerät schon stimmen   

Dennoch hier den einen oder anderen Tip .. 

Für uns ist der klare Topköder der Apex, welchen wir an Sideplanern anbieten.
Du kannst es natürlich auch mit "normalen" Blinkern, wie z.B. Northern King versuchen .. auch Wobbler funktionieren hin & wieder ganz gut ... die Wahl bleibt Dir überlassen.

Schnur sollte ganz klar ne Mono sein, bzw. wenigstens einige Meter als Vorfach vor Eure geflochtene zwecks Pufferwirkung ! Ansonsten steigt die Forelle aus, bevor ihr sie überhaupt gespürt habt ... was Eure "schweren" Ruten nur tatkräftig unterstützen würden.

Geschwindigkeit & Tiefe hängt natürlich von den jeweiligen Bedingungen ab .. & sollten von Euch selbst eingeschätzt & gewählt werden ... gäbe es da eine pauschale Antwort, wäre das Angeln nicht das was es ist.

Als Resumee: Bleibt doch beim Pilken & trennt dieses beiden Arten des Fischens voneinander. Zum Forellen schleppen legt Euch halt eine Ausrüstung zu, welche natürlich nicht mit Downriggern etc. komplementiert sein muss, sondern anfänglich auch etwas spartanisch sein kann. Allerdings sollten es schon *gängige Ruten* sein & nicht Euer Pilkgeschirr usw.
Vermutlich gäbe es bei diesem VON EINEM PILKPLATZ ZUM ANDEREN SCHLEPP METHODE eh kaum Forellenfänge & wenn, dann sicherlich die meisten mit dem Ergebnis des Ausstiegs.

Vergleichend: Du fischst ja auf große Dorsche auch nicht mit Deinem leichten Gerät, welches Du zum Weissfischfang benützen würdest, oder ? Auch so herum gäbe es nur Nachteile für die Kreatur.

Wie dem auch Sei ... ich wünsche viel Erfolg  |wavey: 

meridian​


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

übrigens heisst das Wort *ENTFERNUNG* !   

meridian​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

sorry für den schreibfehler,meridian,das kann ja schonmal vorkommen oder!!!!!!!

PS:unser pikgeschirr ist relativ leicht:

rute:30-60 bzw 40-80g wg,2,70-3m
schnur 12er flecht
also nich so kräftig wie du denkst!!!
meinste das wir da bei weicher bremseinstellung viele aussteiger bekommen,bei einem wirbel zwischen haken und köder????

nur damit keine missverständnisse aufkommen.
und mono vorzuschalten hatten wir bei flecht auch vor,machen wir beim pilken genauso!!!so ca 1,5m ungefähr!!!

wollen auch schleppen wenn die frühstückspausen etc sind,da wir 4 mann im boot sind essen 2 und 2 angeln weiter beim schleppen,mit 3 ruten denke ich!!!!also nich nur 5 minuten,wir wollen halt en wenig abwechslung und vor allem alternativen haben,wenn der dorsch gar nich will!!!!!

gehen eigentlich auch snaps und der hansenflash,oder sollten wir breite blinker nehmen???
und wie sollten die wobbler aussehen:länge,körperform interessieren uns,genauso wie bei den blinkern,weniger die namen,bauen sowieso viele sachen selbst(wie blinker,snaps draget etc.)

danke im vorraus nochmal


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Moin,
ich fahre auch immer mal wieder zum Mefoschleppen. Meistens mit Leihbooten mal mit und mal ohne Downrigger. Ich kann bisher nicht behaupten mit Downriggern mehr erfolg auf mefos gehabt zu haben als ohne. Die meisten bissen auf Schlepplöffel dicht unter der Oberfläche. Gute Erfahrungen haben wir da mit Big John's in ganz leichten Ausführungen gemacht. Flach laufende Paravan Bleie werden sicherlich auch funktionieren.
Side-Planer sind doch quasi Scherbretter, oder? Die laufen doch auf der Wasseroberfläche?!? Die Apex haben ja kein Eigengewicht, also wie bringt ihr die runter. 
Fischt ihr die mit Wirbelketten wegen des starken spiels oder geht's auch ohne? 
Wieviel Schnur würdet ihr zwischen einem Big John und dem Apex lassen?
Viele Fragen aber vielleicht hilft's ja auch anderen.
Gruß


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Hallo!
Würde euch gern helfen. Einige Fragen müssen aber präziser kommen. Was ist ein Big John? Meinst du die kleinen Tauchscheiben von Big John? BJ ist ein Hersteller - die Frage ist als genausogut wie: Wie geht ein ABU....

Ich würde das gelegentliche schleppen garnicht so verteufeln. Viele kommen damit ja erst zum schleppen. Oft merken die Pilkfischer dann auch endlich, das der beste Dorsch eben nicht am Grund steht... :m 

Wenn ihr zwischen den Pilkstopps schleppen wollt, müßt ihr euch Zeit dafür lassen. Pilker schleppen könnt ihr vergessen. Eure geflochtene Schnur ist sicher nicht optmal, ginge aber zur Not - nur in Kombination mit einer Stationärrolle solltet ihr das lassen. Jeder wirklich vernünftige Fisch hat das alles demontiert, bevor die Spule einer Stationärrolle überhaupt gemerkt hat, das da was zieht.

Schnurlänge min 25 max etwa 50 meter. Geschwindigkeit etwa 1,5 bis 2 Knoten. Das ist etwa 1m/sek. Vorher anschauen, ob die Köder vernünftig laufen. Sie müssen hin und her schwingen, sich nicht drehen und überschlagen. Nehmt zunächst entweder Kuusamos oder Olivbleie zum schleppen. 20 bis 40g genügen! Blinker wie Northern King, Breakpoint oder Apex. Die großen laufen sicher für euch günstiger, die kleinen müssen sehr gut kontrolliert werden.

Ihr braucht Rutenhalter - richtige. Diese sollten möglichst flach angebracht sein, so dass die Ruten nicht ins Wasser tauchen. Sie müssen fest sein. Wenn ihr da Kompromisse macht, sind die Ruten weg.
Ihr werdet vuel mehr Dorsche als Meerforellen fangen. Meerforellen kann man auch mal gelegentlich fangen - aber in der Regel kostet es mehr Zeit als Pilken. Vielleicht wäre schleppen mit gelegentlichen  Pilken besser....

Schaut euch mal Tauchscheiben wie Dipsydiver oder Slidediver an....

PS: Vielleicht sollte das hier lieber im Schleppangelforum stehen?


----------



## MeRiDiAn (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Hy .. heheheh verteufeln tue ich das gelegentliche Schleppen doch auch nicht Dolfin   . Möchte eben nur, dass der Fisch nicht aufgrund einer zu starken Geräteauffuhr unnötig verletzt wird.

In einigen Punkten stimme ich Dolfin aber zu 100% zu ... Dorsche werden beim schleppen auf Mefo's der Fisch Nr. 1 sein, insofern ihr nicht nur in 1-2m Tiefe fischt, sondern auch etwas runter geht. Und bevor das erste Silber Eure Planken berührt, werden schon x Getigerte dieses gesehen haben!
Die Rutenhalter sollten wirklich stabil sein & eine gute Befesting durch Euch an der Reeling erhalten haben.

Apex zu montieren erscheint vielleicht an Eurem Gerät etwas aufwendiger, weshalb ich dann doch lieber für die Northern Kings plädieren würde !

@ Findling ... ja Sideplaner könnte man auch mit dem Wort Scherbrett umschreiben. Eine gute Alternative um dann auch an kleineren Booten mit mehreren Ruten zu fischen, ohne allzu oft Vertüdelungen zu erleiden. 
Jawohl Apex würde an der Oberfläche laufen, werden aber mit vorgeschalteten Bleien auf die gewünschte Tiefe gebracht, sollten sie am SP befestigt sein. Nein, wir fischen nicht mit Wirbelketten .. normal ein ca. 3m -5m langes MonoVorfach, zumeist Berkley Vanish & davor ein großer drehfreudiger Wirbel genügt. Da wir das Vanish sehr dick wählen, gibts da keine Probleme.
Leider sagt mir Big Jon auf Anhieb auch nix, glaube aber auch das es diese Diver sind !¿ Wir benützen dann doch lieber Rigger fürs Tiefe   

Beschreib mal bitte den BJ ... kannste den schnell & problemlos ausklinken ... Farbe/oder transparent Gewicht etc. ?

mfg
meridian

p.s.: Findling, übrigens ein schönes Bild in Deinem Avatar !​


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Ja genau die kleinen Tauchscheiben meinte ich (siehe Anhang). Wir fischen meistens mit vier Ruten. Die beiden äußeren mit den Tauchscheiben, die inneren mit leichten Kuusamo Bleien. Bisher haben wir drei Schleppruten und eine Sportex Turbo Spin WG 45g. Die macht das aber schon seit Jahren und hat die meisten Fische von allen gebracht. Dazu Multis mit Berkley Trilenen Big Game  0,31mm. 
Apex habe ich bisher nur am Downrigger und grundnah probiert, weil ich irgendwie dachte die wären besser für Dorsch als für Forelle. 
Die meisten Forellen hatten wir daher bislang auf Northern King Breakpoint etc.
Fast alle davon bissen auf die äußeren Ruten. Also auf die mit den BJ's
Ich habe mir aber jetzt mal einen kleinen Apex besorgt (siehe Anhang) und wollte den halt mal hinter dem BJ probieren. Ich habe die aber sehr stark spielend in erinnerung und frage mich deshalb ob die nicht die Schnur verdrallen. Apropo Schnur,wieviel Schnur würdet ihr zwischen dem BJ und dem Apex lassen? Natürlich muss man einen Fisch noch bequem Keschern können aber wieviel wäre nötig um das spiel nicht zu stören?
Ich wollte übernächste Woche mal wieder von Großenbrode aus starten. Vorausgesetzt der sch... Wind läßt irgendwann mal nach!
Januar müßte doch eine ganz gute zeit sein?!? Sollte man bei diesen Temperaturen eher langsam schleppen? 
Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Morgen Findling ... jawohl die Trilenen ist ne sehr geeignete Schnur .. 
wir fischen zumeist mit 6-9 Ruten ... innen Downrigger, in der Mitte Wobbler & aussen die Sideplanerruten. Klappt zumeist sehr gut .. allerdings sorgen die goßen Mefos, bzw. die ab & an beissenden Lachse dann doch für etwas Unruhe   
Wir sehen das genau andersherum ... die NK's brachten uns am Downrigger zumeist Dorsche, seltener Forellen, wobei die Apex für uns nahezu unschlagbar an den Sideplanern sind. Wie gesagt, ein dickes (45) Vorfach (Vanish) & der Apex hat keine Chance dieses zu verdrallen ... natürlich sollteste Du Dir einen wirklich guten Drilling davor klemmen .. der muss absolut reibunsglos laufen ! Natürlich ist der Apex am Rigger auch ne Wucht ! (Wenn man nun nicht langsam mein Fable für diesen Ausnahmeköder erkennt ;-) )
Wenns um das noch bequeme Keschern des Fisches mit vorgeschalteten BJ geht, ergibt sich die Vorfachlänge ja von selbst ... wir nehmen zumeist so um die 5m mit Momoblei davor, dass man ratzfatz aus der Schnur nehmen kann & somit den Fisch dann noch bequem Keschern kann.
Jawollja Januar ist sicher top .. zur Geschwindigkeit .. also ich würde es auf jeden Fall etwas ruhiger angehen lassen .. würde mir den Apex oder die Kings noch in grün/weiss & pearl/blau holen ... das sind unsere bisher fängigsten Farben.

Am Downrigger kannst Du auch mal den holo Husky Jerk versuchen  #6 

Ich wünsche Dir Viel Erfolg & nachlassenden Wind
meridian​


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Moin,
vielen Dank schonmal. Ich glaube die Apex sollte ich mal etwas ausgiebiger testen. Die kleinen gab es leider nur in dieser Farbe. Alle anderen Farben waren erheblich größer. Vielleicht male ich mir einfach einen an. Ich werde mir dann noch eine 45er Vorfachschnur besorgen. Ich berichte dann mal wie es gelaufen ist.
Gruß


----------



## MeRiDiAn (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Hallo Findling !

Das wäre sehr schön, wenn Du berichten würdest !!!
Hhehehhe ja schaue Dir den Apex mal genauer an   & lieber ne Nummer größer als zu klein, es sei denn Du schleppst wirklich sehr küstennah.
Draussen darfs gerne größer sein !

Als Vorfach kann ich wirklich nur die Vanish empfehlen --> Sichtbarkeit unter Wasser = NULL / sehr langlebig, dank guter Salzwasser/UV-Resistenz & nicht zu teuer !

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall maximale Erfolge mit den Apex oder auch anderen Ködern & mit nem freundlichen Petri auch mal den großen Onkel der Forelle ... LAX !  #6 

mfg
meridian  |wavey:​


----------



## petipet (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Hallo,

war mal auf Seeland (DK). Ich fischte vom Schlauchboot aus im Lammerfjord bis Isefjord. Der Lammerfjord fing damals schon an, zu verlanden. Trotz geringer Wassertiefe und Blasentangfelder an der Oberfläche, fingen einheimische Schleppfischer, in schöner Regelmäßigkeit, Me-Fos zwischen 50 - 70 cm. Sie benutzten einen Blinker, den ich damals noch gar nicht kannte. Den "Tasmanischen Teufel" Und dann war da die irrwitzige Schleppgeschwindigkeit der dänischen Sportsfreunde. 3 sm/h minimum. Sogar Dorsche bissen in diesem Flachwasser. Grundvoraussetzung für den Fangerfolg war ein Vorfach, wo ein Drilling mit abgekniffener Hakenspitzen, etwa 50 cm vor dem Köder, eingeschaltet war - und das gröbste Seegras abfing.
Ich wurde damals, mit meinem ersten Schlauchboot, fast süchtig. Und fing. Diese Erfahrung kam mir auch im Lilli-Belt zu Gute. Für mich kann ich nur sagen, meine Schleppgeschwindigkeit war in den Jahren vorher - viel zu langsam.
Immer ärgere ich mich, wenn ich an die Jahre - 1981-1990 denke, wo ich auf Langeland war - und pilkte, mit gutem Erfolg... aber, was hätte man da fangen können, wenn nur ein tieflaufender Wobbler in 4 Metern Tiefe seine Kurse gezogen hätte.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Fxndlxng (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

Den Tasmanischen Teufel habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten in meiner Box rumfliegen. Ist mir mal als "der mefoköder" verkauft worden. Habe ich aber bislang selten gefischt und noch nichts mit gefangen. Fehlt mir irgendwie das Vertrauen zu. Werde ich aber auch mal wieder antesten.
Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: Meerforellen schleppen*

also als anfänger möchte ich am anfang nicht so viel geld für köder ausgeben,da wir das schleppen wie gesagt nur ausprobieren wollen!!!

ich muss aber sagen das wir nicht doof sind und schon erfindungsreichtum haben,also mit vorblei etc haben wir schon gerechnet,und das die geflochtenen nachteile bei en aussteigern brinegne wird!!!!
das ist uns bewusst
uns geht es darm wie wir beim schleppen mit 3 ruten,nebenbei mefos fangen könnten!!!
als bonus bekommen wir natürlich durch tiefes schleppen die standortze der dorsche heraus!!!

also ich habe so ein paar 08/15-wobbler von ca. 11-13 cm länge in blauweissschwarz ,feuerrot und barschfarben,die ca.3-5 meter tief ohne blei laufen sollten!!!sie sind länglich gebaut,die drillinge werden noch gewechselt.

meine frage ist,wieviel blei davor machen,wieviel abstand zum boot,und welche vorfachlänge,wir wollten so ca.2meter nehmen!!!


----------

